# Apocalypse Not Now: 2012 Doomsday Predictions Debunked by NASA



## entropy13 (Jan 1, 2012)

On Dec. 21, 2012, many doomsday believers fear the apocalypse — anything from a rogue planet smashing into us to our world spinning end over end. However, the world should expect nothing more next year than the winter solstice, the longest night of the year, NASA says.

Many people point to the end of the Mayan Long Count calendar on Dec. 21, 2012 as evidence of the coming apocalypse, but astronomers have been quick to stress that there is nothing to be concerned about.

According to the ancient Mayan calendar, next year's winter solstice marks the end of a 144,000-day cycle. This cycle, which begins at the mythical Maya creation date, has already been repeated 12 times. The 13th will end in 2012, capping a full 5,200-year Mayan cycle of creation.

This date has long been shrouded in mystery, with many claiming that it will bring destruction to our planet. 


Full article here.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jan 1, 2012)

dang you Nasa. What better pickup line is there than "Well the world's going to end tommorrow.." ?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 1, 2012)

Nukes, viruses, and dare I say it... Aliens. A lot can happen in a year.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 1, 2012)

I suspect alignment of the Planets to occur along with the sun. I feel its another Y2K at most


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 1, 2012)

Nope not now. It begins this year!


----------



## Drone (Jan 2, 2012)

> Doomsday Predictions Debunked by NASA



Like anyone believes that


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 2, 2012)

cool


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 2, 2012)

Only idiots think some crap will happen in december, nothing is gonna happen, maybe my cat might fart or some shit.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 2, 2012)

tigger said:


> Only idiots think some crap will happen in december, nothing is gonna happen, maybe my cat might fart or some shit.



Only idiots deny the facts. Huge changes are about to come. I for one embrace them.


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 2, 2012)

Ppl should be concerned a lot more about asteroid Apophis when it will reach Earth around 2029-2030. This is the actual known and existing (and scientifically proven) threat to our world. Not some calendar from a long gone civilization that can mean end of the world or the calendar that tells you when to plant weed seeds...


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 2, 2012)

if we talk about what would happen next, there so many like how if suddenly the moon lose its track and hit the earth tomorrow
nobody knows, all we can do is make prediction based from what we know


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 2, 2012)

Moon can't just lose it's orbit without something else affecting it. And whatever could affect moon to such degree it would also cause problems to Earth in the first place. So i see this scenario as very very very very (very) unlikely thing to happen...


----------



## Drone (Jan 2, 2012)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Only idiots deny the facts. Huge changes are about to come. I for one embrace them.


----------



## DaveBee (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi all
Not sayin I believe the world is gonna end this year (I personally don't worry about things I can't change) but everyone knows NASA = *N*ever *A* *S*traight *A*nswer .....


----------



## DannibusX (Jan 2, 2012)

Dude.  The Mayan Long Form Calendar is on its way out.  Obviously it's going to be replaced with the Mayan Long Form Calendar Swimsuit Edition.


----------



## Frizz (Jan 2, 2012)

If the world does end it'll be by the hands of mankind itself.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 2, 2012)

who cares, we've had skyrim, and we'll have diablo III. what else is there to live for?


----------



## HossHuge (Jan 2, 2012)

Mussels said:


> who cares, we've had skyrim, and we'll have diablo III. what else is there to live for?



I hope Bioshock Infinite comes out before then as well.


I thought the exsiting Mayan have already said that their calender just starts again.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 2, 2012)

Basically the Mayans just ran out of space on the stone.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jan 2, 2012)

Mussels said:


> who cares, we've had skyrim, and we'll have diablo III. what else is there to live for?



The second hobbit movie? Avatar 2? Star Trek 2? Fallout 4? Hmm


----------



## revin (Jan 15, 2012)

Mussels said:


> who cares, we've had skyrim, and we'll have diablo III. what else is there to live for?



Vagina


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 15, 2012)

revin said:


> Vagina



No you fool! The next Elder Scrolls! DX12!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 15, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> Ppl should be concerned a lot more about asteroid Apophis when it will reach Earth around 2029-2030. This is the actual known and existing (and scientifically proven) threat to our world. Not some calendar from a long gone civilization that can mean end of the world or the calendar that tells you when to plant weed seeds...



Asteroids aren't a threat. You see, what NASA will do is pick several guys and a woman to fly out into space and land on the asteroid. Once there, they will drill deep into the asteroid, and at th proper depth, they will plant nuclear bombs. After taking off, they will detonate the bombs and destroy the asteroid. There may occur a problem that means one man may have to stay behind to manually detonate, but we don't know for sure.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jan 15, 2012)

Apophis is only 350 meters (1100 feet). Unless it lands smack in the middle of a city the damage is going to be fairly minimal. Roughly ~500 megatons.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 15, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Apophis is only 350 meters (1100 feet). Unless it lands smack in the middle of a city the damage is going to be fairly minimal. Roughly ~500 megatons.



Then never mind, my attempt at sarcasm backfired apparently.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jan 16, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Then never mind, my attempt at sarcasm backfired apparently.



They normally do over the internet  Was it an "Armageddon" type sarcasm?


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 16, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## Red_Machine (Jan 16, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> Ppl should be concerned a lot more about asteroid Apophis when it will reach Earth around 2029-2030.



Didn't SG-1 deal with that already?


----------



## Benetanegia (Jan 20, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Asteroids aren't a threat. You see, what NASA will do is pick several guys and a woman to fly out into space and land on the asteroid. Once there, they will drill deep into the asteroid, and at th proper depth, they will plant nuclear bombs. After taking off, they will detonate the bombs and destroy the asteroid. There may occur a problem that means one man may have to stay behind to manually detonate, but we don't know for sure.



Yeah I don't care about the planet, if that man staying behind happens to have a daughter... dibs!


----------



## KainXS (Jan 20, 2012)

2012 well yea most of us know its crap but hey, its fun to say its possible because we can all be here one day and the next day the worlds in pieces . . . .

and unless we detect an asteroid with a fair margin of time for example if we detect one and its a month away and its 500mtons then its gonna hit, but im sure some country will try to nuke it anyway like in the movies(the worst thing to do)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 20, 2012)

I just want to live in a post apocalyptic world like Fallout.


----------



## Drone (Jan 20, 2012)

With pipa sopa and all that shit the end of the world doesn't seem too impossible


----------



## Super XP (Jan 20, 2012)

WhiteLotus said:


> Nukes, viruses, and dare I say it... Aliens. A lot can happen in a year.


Aliens  You mean the falling Angels that were cast down.


----------



## rangerone766 (Jan 20, 2012)

revin said:


> Vagina



i don't hope for vagina, vagina hopes for me


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 20, 2012)

Benetanegia said:


> Yeah I don't care about the planet, if that man staying behind happens to have a daughter... dibs!



He does actually, it's Liv Tyer I believe  Yo have some competition but it's only Ben Affleck so you're all good 







And I call seconds on that!


----------



## OOZMAN (Jan 20, 2012)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Only idiots deny the facts. Huge changes are about to come. I for one embrace them.



Facts? What facts? Enlighten me...


----------

